# Flying with IVIG



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone,  

I was wondering if anyone has travelled outside the UK and taken IVIG. I have contacted the relevant Embassy etc and awaiting a reply. But wanted to know if anyone has done this and did they face any problems at the airport and security. I have a letter form my GP.

I am having IVF abroad and my clinic can obtain IVIG however it is 4000 GBP more!! So I am ordering it from Healthcare @ Home and taking it with me.

Many Thanks  

Sunshine 
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Sunshine,

Sorry I cant answer your question, but perhaps you could call the airline you are flying with? they will generally know what you can and cant carry with you?

Good luck

Debs


----------



## kt1 (May 3, 2004)

Hi Sunshine
I have flown from London to the Ukraine with IVIG, but prior to the events that have affected hand luggage.
I took the IVIG in a cool bag and on as hand luggage with no problems.
I even put it through the security scanner a few times as I flew through a few airports and wasn't even questioned about it. 
I didnt even have a letter from my Dr though had all the clinic letters etc
I have however been stopped bring other drugs back from the Ukraine in Kiev, but once they realised I had been to an IVF clinic they let me through. 
However I think it may be a problem now following the recent terror scares.
As previously suggested I would contact the airline re taking it on as hand luggage and failing that put it in your suitcase but make sure it is well protected.
Good luck
kt


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Kt & Debs

Thank You for your reply. I will definitely be in touch with the airline once I book my flight. I will post any information I find in case it helps someone else.

The embassy came back to me and have written me a letter in the relevant language also allowing me to travel with 'everything'  but it is down to the airlines too

Thanks Again!  

Sunshine
x


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

Well I am not in Turkey yet as I have a cyst  

Anyway, regarding flying with IVIG. My airline has sent me a letter stating this is OK providing I have a Doctors letter (which I have)

Also Healthcare at Home have written me a letter stating they have dispensed the drugs to me etc 

However I spoke to another airline (not sure if I am allowed to say) who confirmed this should not be a problem but did not want to commit in writing and basically it is all down to the discretion of Security at the relevant airport. So still hit and miss but I have covered all corners I can . . . If all else fails at the airport I shall cry . . .  

Sunshine
x


----------

